# Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos



## orca113 (9. November 2012)

*Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Hallo, ich suche ein preiswertes Tablet. Wille es zum Surfen, Email, gelegentlich mal Youtube und für EBooks

Da gibt es von Odys welche schon für 120€ ist das was? Ein weiteres Kriterium sollte das Gehäuse sein es soll Anstäng verarbeitet sein. Vorschläge Willkommen


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Nimm das 7" Nexus für 199€
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb&feature=single-wide-banner

Die 120€ Teile kannst du knicken. Hier bist du zukunftssicher, dank sehr guter Hardware, bekommst stets aktuelle Updates und hast eine gute Verarbeitung. Allerdings muss man dazu erwähnen, dass das Tablet keine Backkamera hat. Ich kann dir aber versichern, die braucht man nicht. Ich mache jedenfalls mit meinem Tablet keine Foto´s. 

MfG


----------



## OdlG (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

also ich kann dir von dem hersteller Ainol die Geräte Novo 7 Tornados (~80€) und Novo 7 Aurora 2 (~110€) empfehlen. Cortex A9 Prozessoren und Mali-400 GPUs im handlichen 7 Zoll Format, ich bin zufrieden damit


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Naja, in sachen Touchscreen und Wlan schneidet das Tablet nicht so gut ab. Hat es gorilla-glass also Kratzschutz?
http://www.ainol-forum.de/ainol-nov...gsberichte-ainol-novo-7-aurora-ii/index3.html

MfG


----------



## Ahab (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Also ich habe ein Novo 7 Aurora und Surfen macht damit nicht so recht Spaß.  Ich würde es einfach mal auf den Prozessor schieben...?  Da steckt ein Single Core drin. Alles andere (was du noch genannt hast mach ich auch an sich damit) klappt wunderbar.

Ich würde ja das Elf II mit Dualcore nehmen, aber wenn dir Surfen nicht so wichtig ist reicht auch das Mars. Das Tornados würde ich nicht nehmen, die Auflösung ist zu niedrig. Selbst die 600p auf 7" waren schon ein ganz schöner Dämpfer, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Da muss man sich einfach den Preis vor Augen halten. 

Ainol ist super. Die Verarbeitung weist jedoch Serienstreuung auf. Mein Novo 7 knarzt ganz schön und die Buttons haben geklappert. Ein Kommilitone hat das gleiche bestellt und seins ist echt top, gibt nichts zu beanstanden. Je nach dem was du kriegst, kannst du es ja im Rahmen des Widerrufes wieder zurückschicken und ein neues ordern.  

Tatsächlich würde ich dir das ganze aber nur empfehlen, wenn du wirklich anspruchslos bist. Ich würde eigentlich auch DRINGEND zum Nexus 7 raten. Das ist einfach zu gut ausgestattet um es sich nicht zumindest zu überlegen.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Ich würde dir auch zum Nexus 7 raten, gebraucht schon unter 199 euro zu haben oder du nimmst mit einem älteren Ipad der ersten Generation vorlieb, welche du auch unter 200 Euro bekommen solltest. 
Nicht umsonst sind bzw waren (ältere Generation) Ipads so beliebt und das Nexus ist auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik und recht günstig. Lieber etwas auf deine 120 Euro drauflegen und was vernünftiges haben.... wer am falschen Ende spart, kauft oft zweimal


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Jep, wobei ich Dir da auf Grund der aktuellen Technik zum Nexus raten würde. 

MfG


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2012)

Ok ok, Wow, schon mal danke für die Tipps. Wichtig ist halt das das Ding nicht so beschissen billig wirkt. Wenn es sich gut bedienen lässt touchmäßig dann ist mit GGlas egal


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Dann ist das Nexus dein Tablet.
Wenn du es direkt im google Playstore bestellst, zahlst du auch nur 199€. 

MfG


----------



## Ahab (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Jo, auf jeden Fall Nexus! Die Billigtablets können echt gut, aber auch echt sch**** verarbeitet sein. Beim Nexus bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## OdlG (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

also das aurora kann man ja wohl kaum mit dem aurora 2 vergleichen?!  was die auflösung betrifft (1024x600) ist man auf Augenhöhe mit dem iPad Mini und die Farben sind genial. Die Hardware in Form eines Cortex A9 mit 2x1,5GHz sowie einem Dual-Mali400 kann sich nebst 1GB RAM für 110€ absolut sehen lassen. Das Tornados war zugegeben etwas wackelig durch den Aluminium Rahmen, der vom Display absteht. Das Aurora 2 ist aber sehr zu empfehlen. 200€ für ein Nexus wären sicherlich auch okay, aber nicht jeder will so viel Geld ausgeben^^

achja: Jelly Bean geht übrigens auch zu installieren, und die von DaStash erwähnten Fehler wurden bereits mit der letzten Firmware vor 2(?) Monaten behoben.


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Das Aurora hat es mir angetan. Es ist in der tat so, das Tablet möchte ich einfach verwenden wenn ich den Rechner nicht anmachen will und aber mal eben das INet brauche oder eben als Ebook Reader. Daher 120€ etwa... Ist so ein Kindle Fire eigentlich was vernünftiges?


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Nimm lieber das Nexus 7, das Kindle hat nur ein extrem verändertes Android. Da sind Updates eine Glücksachen und es wird lange dauern bis sie kommen


----------



## XT1024 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Naja 200 oder 120 € 

Das alte Aurora ist nicht so der Knaller. Das Aurora II(?), Elf II oder Fire/Flame/Burning (mal die _email, Surfen, videos_ relevanten specs mit dem Nexus 7 vergleichen ) sind durchaus brauchbar. Die Preise im Inland sind aber ein Witz. Bei 180 € würde ich mir das dann auch überlegen... 
Ainol NOVO 7 Burning Dual Core Android 4.0.3 16GB 1280*800px Dual Camera


----------



## OdlG (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

ich habe gerade eines bei ebay kleinanzeigen erstattet und der verkäufer hatte noch mehr aurora2 auf lager (oder auch das fire für 150€). der verkäufer ist absolut vertrauenswürdig, schlag dort zu  das bild ist sehr auffallend und präsentiert das produkt eher männerorientiert^^


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Das Fire für 150€ ist aber teurer als bei Amazon  Außer du meinst das HD

Und ich habe nie gesagt das man das Nexus 7 neu kaufen muss, ich würde mich jetzt vorallem nach 8GB umschauen.


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Link? Auch als PN?

Also bei Fire würde ich das nicht HD nehmen wenn... weiß nicht also Nexus klingt super, Aurora... mal sehen ich vergleiche jetzt mal und informiere mich weiter.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Im Forum  steht keins (laut Suche weder hier noch im HWluxx), ich dachte an die bekannte Plattformen wie ebay Kleinanzeigen, rebuy etc.


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2012)

orca113 schrieb:
			
		

> Link? Auch als PN?
> 
> Also bei Fire würde ich das nicht HD nehmen wenn... weiß nicht also Nexus klingt super, Aurora... mal sehen ich vergleiche jetzt mal und informiere mich weiter.



Also das fire ist stark angepasst, gibt also update Probleme. Aurora ist Glückssache ob gut oder schlecht verarbeitet. Nexus ist extrem performant, sehr gut verarbeitet, bekommt als erstes die neuesten Updates und kostet nur 199 Euro. Für mich der klare Sieger in der Preisklasse.

MfG


----------



## OdlG (10. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Fire für 150€ ist aber teurer als bei Amazon  Außer du meinst das HD
> 
> Und ich habe nie gesagt das man das Nexus 7 neu kaufen muss, ich würde mich jetzt vorallem nach 8GB umschauen.


 
Ich meinte das Novo 7 Fire nicht das Kindle Fire  Schönes Missverständnis 

HIER bekommst du zumindest das Novo 7 Fire für 150€. Da ist auch die männerorientierte Aufmachung gut zu erkennen ^^ Das Aurora 2 bietet er anscheinend nicht mehr an. Wenn es dir wirklich nur ums Surfen geht, kannst du auch mal das 40€ Angebot für das Ainol Novo 7 Advanced 2 anschauen. Das ist zwar nur ein Singlecore, aber A9 mit 1,5GHz. Sollte fürs Sofa reichen.


----------



## Fraggerick (11. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

ich hab auch ein ainol aurora, die marke ist schon in ordnung. bin da auch mal drauf gestanden, bzw es lag halt im bett und ich bin ins bett gesprungen, kann das schon ab... knarzt ein bisschen wenn man es windet, hat aber auch nur ~100 € gekostet.

display ist echt fein (ips halt) die sache mit dem usb und der sd karte ist super. mal kurz nen usb stick anschließen und mit der arbeitsgruppe daten tauschen. topp.

ärgerlich ist zum einen android (jaja, ich halt  ) und zum anderen der lahme singelcore.
einer der kritikpunkte ist für viele keiner (android) der andere ist mit dem novo 7 fire behoben (der singelcore)

zum surfen, pdfs angucken, powerpoints durch scrollen, emails lesen ganz in ordnung.

das tolle ist halt der preis, das ding kann man überal hin mit nehmen, in die hosentasche stecken, am baggersee bei haben, als glasuntersetzer nutzen  all die dinge, die man mit einem 600€ ipad oder surface nicht machen würde.


----------



## OdlG (11. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

wie gesagt, hat das aurora 2 nen dualcore mit 1,5GHz und nen Dual Mali400 als Grafiklösung. Es liegt hier vor mir und ist schon mit ICS superflüssig. Ich will heute aber noch auf Jelly Bean updaten!


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*

Also Leute, durch eine andere Anschaffung die sich mir jetzt "aufgezwungen" hat, muß das Tab noch ein wenig warten Bin euch allen aber für die Tipps dankbar und freue mich das ihr mir mit euren Ratschlägen zur Seite gestanden habt.

Ganz eng in der Auswahl liegen aber Aurora 2 und das Nexus.

Vermutlich aber Aurora weil es eben Preiswerter ist und mir auch optisch symphatischer. Warten wir das Monatsende/Anfang ab was die Kohle macht. Wie gesagt, mir kam etwas dazwischen. 

Lasse den Thread aber mal auf. Ich komm wieder.

Nochmal Danke an alle.


----------



## OdlG (15. November 2012)

*AW: Suche günstiges Tablet, email, Surfen, videos*



orca113 schrieb:


> Also Leute, durch eine andere Anschaffung die sich mir jetzt "aufgezwungen" hat, muß das Tab noch ein wenig warten Bin euch allen aber für die Tipps dankbar und freue mich das ihr mir mit euren Ratschlägen zur Seite gestanden habt.
> 
> Ganz eng in der Auswahl liegen aber Aurora 2 und das Nexus.
> 
> ...


 
Habe jetzt auch CM10 drauf installiert und mit Android 4.1.2 ist es spürbar flotter unterwegs. Spiele wie Sims, Contract Kill 2, Subway Surf oder X-Plane ohen Stocken  Top 3D-Grafik auf einem scharfen Display


----------

